# Mini M shrimp farm



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I re-designed this tank to accomidate all the little shrimp. The Idea of the layout was to be like a sea shore with sea weed on the shore line with all the little crabs crawling on the Rocky shore line.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

oh my god I love this. I find it fascinating!!!!!!!! Thank you for this!!!!


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I really like your rock work. It certainly does give the impression of a rocky shoreline - and in such a small tank that is not an easy feat. Very impressive.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice!! I love the pellia mixed in with the mosses. It's such a good look. Your rock ridge looks like some of it just broke off and fell down over the years. Looks great!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

OMG this is an amazing tank. I love it. Nothing to add but amazing tank!!!


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

beautiful!!!!

question though. Which lily pipe inflow and outflow are those? I want to get some for my 5.5g which is about the same dimensions as the mini-M (16x8x10) and their mini pipes will not work because the tank has trim on it.

Thanks!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Danielle said:


> beautiful!!!!
> 
> question though. Which lily pipe inflow and outflow are those? I want to get some for my 5.5g which is about the same dimensions as the mini-M (16x8x10) and their mini pipes will not work because the tank has trim on it.
> 
> Thanks!


First off thanks for the compliments on my tank

Next the lilly pipe set I am using is the P-2 and the V-3. They are allitle big for this tank but fit it really well plus they would definatly fit over a trimed tank.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i love the layout! looks really nice!


----------



## didiplants (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Totally awesome!!! The thin layer of white sand is so different from our usual way of laying substrate... love it!


----------



## aquagirl (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW, your tank looks great, nice job.


----------



## nobbyjim (Aug 13, 2006)

A masterpiece, very inspiring!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your compliments on this scape. Every day this tank looks better and better I will keep you all posted on the update of the final look of the scape.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, what a great little tank. The rocks and their placement gives the illusion that it's a bigger tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice height, depth, contrast. Really good use of space. Me like it!


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks incredible. Nice work!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks very much when it gets filled in to the point I feel it is complete I will post more pictures which does not look like it will be very long from now.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

This tank SUCKS.
What a POS scape, UGLY AS HELL






Sorry Jordan, just had to change the mood of the tread:-D

Good Clean work as is expected from yourayer:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL thanks I needed a change of pace


goalcreas said:


> This tank SUCKS.
> What a POS scape, UGLY AS HELL
> 
> Sorry Jordan, just had to change the mood of the tread:-D
> ...


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here are some updated pictures with some plant upgrades as well.









Side view








Mini Pellia


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow, that is an amazing scape!!!!!!


----------



## natdc2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing looking tank. Wish my shrimp tank were similiar to this heh.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, for the px of the mini pellia. You can really get a sense of scale from your photo. I've been wanting to see that. Is it a fast grower? Where did you get it?


----------



## Sparg93 (Mar 31, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Thanks, for the px of the mini pellia. You can really get a sense of scale from your photo. I've been wanting to see that. Is it a fast grower? Where did you get it?


This stuff seems to grow pritty well. I have owned mine for almost a month and it has over doubled in size[smilie=b:

I got mine from a local hobbyiest here in arizona. I really like using aquatic mosses and finding all new kinds. Thanks to hobbyiests like all of you making it possible.rayer:


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

Kudos to a beautifully done tank


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

great looking tank


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

thank you thank you.

Next addition to the shrimp tank will be some cardinal shrimp. I will post pictures of them when I get them.


----------



## junior10476 (Feb 7, 2008)

WoW really nice,... what camera do you use?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

junior10476 said:


> WoW really nice,... what camera do you use?


this was taken with a Canon 5D with the 24-105mm lens


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the 5D. I'm looking at picking up a used one once my 20D bites the dust.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

longhornxtreme said:


> I love the 5D. I'm looking at picking up a used one once my 20D bites the dust.


 I love mine, just got a ST-E2 wireless transmitter for mine and waiting for the batteries to come in:sing:. Then next purchase more flashes and some day a under water case.

B&H Photo sells them pritty cheap in comparison you should check them out!


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got the 580ex... I just love it... I've used a 430ex on my aunt's rebel XT and while it lacks the power of the 580, it would definitely be a nice wireless slave to the 580. 

Now to get myself a wireless transmitter like yours


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

longhornxtreme said:


> I've got the 580ex... I just love it... I've used a 430ex on my aunt's rebel XT and while it lacks the power of the 580, it would definitely be a nice wireless slave to the 580.
> 
> Now to get myself a wireless transmitter like yours


now to get me a flash like yours I have the 420EX right now and plans to buy 1-2 more 580EX's now


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

You'll love the 580... PLENTY of power to bounce in demanding situations.

I also have a Stofen omnibounce... nice little gizmo that lets you still use direct flash but softens the harsh highlights....


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I got my wireless transmitter in last week and now I am finally testing it out on my little tank. Plus I added some white clouds.


----------



## Olivier (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh ! What beautiful small fish. What's their name ?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

the fish looks like a boraras species

GREAT TANK!!!!!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL they are white cloud Minows. My friends pet shop got them in instead of feeder guppies and I bought a bunch 12 for one dallor:heh:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

stunning.....I love your hardscape


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

foofooree said:


> stunning.....I love your hardscape


Thank you I was just admiring your tank as well. I did prefer the grassey look over the anubias look though sorry


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

arowanaman said:


> Thank you I was just admiring your tank as well. I did prefer the grassey look over the anubias look though sorry


oh, me too, i still have the grassy one if thats what you mean, the anubias is in a 29 gallon that I had sitting around


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

foofooree said:


> oh, me too, i still have the grassy one if thats what you mean, the anubias is in a 29 gallon that I had sitting around


Oh OK keep up the good work curious to see what the anubias tank turns into.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

ya me too lol, so what would you compare the difficulty of breeding crystal shrimp to?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

foofooree said:


> ya me too lol, so what would you compare the difficulty of breeding crystal shrimp to?


Well all the ones I own now are just comming to age to breed but, the ones I owned in the past that were just low class CRS they were breeding like my cherry shrimp. I will see if these are the same soon. I got some really nice looking ones all semi hand selected group and not all babies of the same mother


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow!!!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

10/10......like your setup very much, make me want to go for a nano tank too.....geeee


----------



## Chancey (Mar 31, 2008)

Can I ask your stocking list for this tank. I have been looking at a ADA mini M for some time but am still not sure what all I can put in it. Do you like it more than other nanos?

Cheers


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome!
Love It!


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

Your rockscape is really amazing and inspiring. Did you also take pics of how you put it together piece by piece?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Won't the White Cluds eat the small baby shrimp?


----------



## V.PooH (Apr 25, 2008)

It's fantastic scape! =D>


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

whats the plant up top that is kinda wispy and oval leaved?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here are the last pictures I took of this tank before I changed it recently. These pics were taken with studio strobes 2300 watts of power using all three heads


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

bratyboy2 said:


> whats the plant up top that is kinda wispy and oval leaved?


sorry for the late response. I believe it is short stemed baby tears.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

volatile said:


> Your rockscape is really amazing and inspiring. Did you also take pics of how you put it together piece by piece?


Thank you for the comments but no I did not take setup pictures of this tank I usually do but not this time.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful arowanaman! 

The sand substrate is only a thin layer. I am guessing that the substrate is much more substantial immediately under the rocks?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow this scape is definately a breath of fresh air, very inspiring non the less. I really like the look of the riccia here with the dark rocks, dark moss, and bright sand. Honestly I think the effect is lost a little with the dark background but thats not to say its totally lost there just different. The background really seems to set the mood for this scape. I also cant get past the scale you have here, this tank looks so much bigger than it actually is. I really like what I see


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like this one!! It's almost the less-is-more theme. Love the high mountain feel you get.

I also agree with redstrat that the white background does your scape more justice.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

yes behind the big rock there is a steep layer of Aqua soil Amazonia for all the stem plants.


Bunbuku said:


> Beautiful arowanaman!
> 
> The sand substrate is only a thin layer. I am guessing that the substrate is much more substantial immediately under the rocks?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

redstrat said:


> Wow this scape is definately a breath of fresh air, very inspiring non the less. I really like the look of the riccia here with the dark rocks, dark moss, and bright sand. Honestly I think the effect is lost a little with the dark background but thats not to say its totally lost there just different. The background really seems to set the mood for this scape. I also cant get past the scale you have here, this tank looks so much bigger than it actually is. I really like what I see


Thank you very much. I recently removed the white sand from the tank now and put Amazonia powder substrate in the front and replaced the dworf riccia with U.G. and H.C. to make a more grassey effect. Other than that I left the rocks the same.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> I really like this one!! It's almost the less-is-more theme. Love the high mountain feel you get.
> 
> I also agree with redstrat that the white background does your scape more justice.


Thanks 
Thats weird i thought that the darker background made the tank look deeper.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

arowanaman said:


> Thank you very much. I recently removed the white sand from the tank now and put Amazonia powder substrate in the front and replaced the dworf riccia with U.G. and H.C. to make a more grassey effect. Other than that I left the rocks the same.


I know you can vacuum out the sand, but how do you keep from making a cloudy mess when you add the Amazonia?


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome! 

Love it!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Bunbuku said:


> I know you can vacuum out the sand, but how do you keep from making a cloudy mess when you add the Amazonia?


I put the soil in a plastic bowl and let it sit in water for about 10 minutes and stir out the little sticks, then put it in the tank.


----------

